# 20th Century/Modern Bracket Round 4



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry about not posting round 3 and round 4 sooner. I have been out of town and just got back.

7 hours left for Round 4.

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=378

Bartok vs Britten
Prokofiev vs Janacek
Stravinsky vs Berg
Barber vs Ives

Thanks for voting. I'll post Round 5 in a timely manner.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to keep reminding myself to vote for the composers, not the pieces. Though I love the Sinfonietta far more than the Piano Concerto, I had to go with Porkofiev based on the body of work. I'm pretty sure my vote for Barber will get shot down -- (sigh).

After this bracket, do we do future composers?


----------

